# 3D cell Varibeam



## tsg68 (Mar 6, 2003)

I have a flashlight that I bought back in the late 70's early 80's prior to the name Maglite being adopted. It is the 3D cell Vari-beam flashlight by Mag Instrument of Ontario Cal. it is basically a 3D cell Maglite with the focusing bezel in light blue anodize with a silver anodized lens cap/ring and battery cap. It has what I believe to be the patent number 30964734 stamped on the shaft to the right of the rubber switch. And appears to just be an early Maglite. It's seen alot of use but is in great shape for it's age.

Would anyone know if this is now a collectible? And what changes have happened in the evolution from this to the present day Maglite?

Thanks,
TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Matt C (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi there!!

I also have a 'Variebeam' pre-patent 3D cell Maglite left to me by my grandfather, Serial number 30056595.

My grandfather acquired it around 1979 whilst visiting relatives in the United States. I believe that this model was initially issued to Fire Departments for testing, and did quite well!

I've compared my torch (or flashlights, as the Americans call them :nana with my standard issue Police 3D cell, and the differences I can see are:

1. The head has a different screwthread, and will not fit a newer body, as it internal diameter is too small.

2. The knurling design on the body is approximately 1" longer than on the Maglite.

3. Maglites don't have 'Patent pending' stamped on them!!

4. The cap spring is different.

My torch has lived quite a life! It was initially given to my grand-uncle in the United States, where he worked in the oil industry, he in turn gave it to my grandfather who was a taxi-driver, and it was used all over the Scottish Highlands in atrocious weather! When my grandfather retired, he gave it to me. At the time I was serving in the Armed Forces (RAF), and it got kicked about in a kit-bag for 11 years, as far afield as Iraq and Iceland, even going back to the US! 

I'm now a Police Officer in Inverness, and I've been given a new torch for work, which is great because I've quite a sentimental attachment with the old 'Variebeam'. It now has a new lease of life, having had a damn good clean, new 'o' rings, glass face, new reflector and the LED conversion, as well as a new rubber switch cover. 

Good to go for another 30 years I reckon!! Now I keep it for use in my motorhome, and it wears it's scars proudly! I don't know if they are collectable, it doesn't really affect me as I would never part with it!


----------



## Matt C (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to mention.....

They have mis-spelled 'PATENT PENDING' on my torch, 

it reads 'PENTEN PENDING'

(don't know if that's a 'one off', or if they were all like that?)


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 24, 2008)

Vari-Beam flashlights came after the Mag-Lite name. They were made to sell through industrial outlets to places like factories and auto garages (instead of police shops like the original Mag-Lite,) but I gather they sold poorly and were discontinued. The bright blue color was so they wouldn't get lost in the dark.

Other than the coloring they're identical to Mag-Lites of similar age. "Paten Pending" would probably place it around 1980-81, give or take a year. At that age it also might have the large switch cover that was dropped around 1982.

Yours is older than mine, the original poster's is somewhat newer.

On the open market they don't have a lot of collector value. I bought my two for about $9 and $12 off eBay.


----------



## Matt C (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Abtomat :twothumbs

Thanks for your quick reply! 1980? that would be about right for my torch.

Mine has the 'standard' switch I think, at least, I bought the normal rubber gromet-cover thing, and it fitted straight on!

As my grand-uncle worked in the oil industry, it would make sense that he had got hold of the 'civvie' version.


----------

